# غاز الامونيا



## سامى الميلودى (18 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم سوالى ماهى خطورة غاز الامونيا ادا تسرب عند عملية التبريد وماهى سبب تسربه عند وقف المحطة وطرق لعدم التسرب وشكرا


----------



## الخزامة (18 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي العزيز 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وهي عبارة عن النشادر كما يدعى أيضاً بـ الأمونياك أو الأمونيا هو غاز له الرمز الكيمائي لها NH3 وتحضر بتقطير الفحم او بعض المواد النيتروجينيه وتستعمل عادة مادة التبريد الامونياك في الات ومصانع الثلج الكبيره ولا تستعمل في الوقت الحاضر ابدا لاغراض تكيف الهواء كما كان يحدث قديما يعتبر غاز الامونيا من الغازات شديدة السمية والتي تؤثر على حياة الانسان ولها رائحه نفاذه تسبب تهيج شديد لاعضاء التنفس والعيون ولها قابليه شديده للذوبان في الماء تحدث صدأ لفلز النحاس اذا اختلطت بالاكسجين لهذا لا يستعمل هذا المعدن في دوائر التبريد التي تستعمل فيها مادة الأمونيا أنها أخف من الهواء في الوزن
النشادر شديد الذوبان في الماء ويشكل محلولاً يعرف باسم هيدروكسيد الأمونيا (NH4OH) أو ماء النشادر. والنشادر ليس فعالاً بدرجة كبيرة عندما يكون جافًا ولكن عندما يذوب في الماء يتفاعل مع الكثير من المواد الكيميائية. يعادل هيدروكسيد الأمونيا الكثير من الأحماض ويشكل أملاح الأمونيوم المقابلة.
يتحول غاز النشادر إلى سائل عند -33,35°م. ويغلي سائل النشادر في نفس درجة الحرارة، ويتجمد ويتحول إلى مادة صلبة صافية عند -77,7°م. وفي تحوله من سائل إلى غاز مرة أخرى يمتص النشادر قدرًا كبيرًا من الحرارة من المحيط الخارجي، بحيث يمتص الجرَام الواحد من النشادر 327 سُعْرًا حراريًا. ولهذا السبب فإن النشادر يُستخدم بشكل واسع في أجهزة التبريد.
الضغط ودرجة الحرارة: لا يمكن الحصول علي هذه الماده في الحاله السائله لها عند الضغط الجوي وعند درجة حراره اعلي من 28 درجه فارنهايت
الاشتعال : هذا الغاز يشتعل اذا اختلط بالهواء
التنفيس: يمكن اكتشاف تنفيس هذه الماده بحاسة الشم ويحد مكان التنفيس باشعال اصابع مادة الكبريت بالقرب واكرر بالقرب من المكان المشكوك وجود تنفيس به فيظهر دخان ابيض في حالة وجود تنفيس ولكن لا تعتبر هذه الطريقة امنة من اجل معرفة التنفيسويجب اتدرتداء كمامات مناسبة لمنع استنشاقه لسميته وتاثيره على الرئتين بشكل خاص لذا يمكن يجب توفير في المنشئة او المحطة كواشف للغازات للكشف عن وجود تسريب الغاز تماما مثل محطات توليد الغاز 
واسباب التسرب (Stress Crossion cracking) والسبب الرئيسي هو عدم أختيار معدن مناسب للمحطة مما يسبب تاكل وحدوث تنفيس والحل طبعا بعمل صيانة وتفتيش كامل وأكتشاف تلك المواقع الضعيف في اللحام ومعالجتها اما باستخدام مواد عازلة او استخدام الفولاذ المقاوم للتاكل


----------



## الخزامة (18 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو ان اكون قد افدتك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (18 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا أختي الفاضلة خزامة على هذا الأبداع وبارك الله فيك وإلى الأمام دوما في سبيل رفع العلم الهندسي في العالم العربي ......


----------

